# Chicken with creamy cheese sauce! TNT



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

I made this for dinner last night and it was wonderful! Warm, delish, and a new comfort food for sure!! 


Chicken
1 1/2 pounds chicken breasts sliced ( I used thighs)
flour, salt, pepper, olive oil, 1/4 cup white wine

Sauce
1/2 cup bacon ( I used pancetta) diced small
6 tablespoons butter 
3 tablespoons chopped garlic 
1/2 cup sun dried tomatoes, don't use the oil packed ones
3/4 cup Gouda cheese
1/2 cup Parmesan Cheese 
1 /1/2 cup milk
1 1/2  cup heavy cream
1 1/2 teaspoon rosemary dried 
3 sliced artichoke hearts sliced (canned)
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
salt and pepper to taste
pasta

Mix the flour with salt and pepper
and dust chicken pieces with it. Warm your olive oil and then fry your chicken until browned on both sides. About 10 minutes. Add your wine..heat and set aside.

Saute Pancetta until it's nice and brown and just a little crispy. 
Turn down your heat and add the butter after it's melted add the tomatoes and garlic. Cook until the garlic is soft but not browned. 

Mix your milk, cream and cornstarch and then add it to your tomato mixture. Turn up the heat a little and cook until it all starts to get nice and thick. Add in all that good cheese. After it melts you can add everything else including the chicken.

Mix well and serve over the pasta of your choice! ENJOY!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks wonderful Pds..Have copied and this just might be sunday's dinner..Thank you
kades


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

LOL!!  I forgot to add the milk and cream to the ingredient list!  It's pretty important to add those!!  

I'd be extreamly proud if you used one of my recipes C.J.!!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2008)

YUM! I have all the ingredients and it sounds yummy. I think I'll put this on the menu this week too.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope you like it Alix!!  The leftovers were great too!!


----------



## deelady (Dec 9, 2008)

I didn't even get half way through the ingredients and I was already in love!!! (with the dish that is, although you are pretty great too!!)

Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2008)

Leftovers??? There won't be any!


----------



## middie (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww man... I drooled on my keyboard !


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

lol... it's good!  Not good for you... but really goooood !!!


----------



## Avlynn (Dec 10, 2008)

I've gained 2 lbs. just reading the recipe. I'd be willing to go up more to make and eat it


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

lol...yeah... it's worth it though!


----------



## Glorie (Dec 10, 2008)

This sounds fabulous!  Can the heavy cream be substituted with more milk? Or would that make it too runny...?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 10, 2008)

I've never tried it Glorie...but I don't see why you couldn't do it that way.  You might want to add a little more corn starch to thicken it up a little bit.


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

wow
its the perfect recipe
but i cant add the wine am from kuwait


and i dont know what is ;


> 3 sliced artichoke hearts sliced (canned)


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi.. you can leave the wine and the artichoke hearts out Diva.  It would still be really wonderful!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 11, 2008)

That sounds really good, not sure how I missed it the 1st time....

So you were eating light that day then eh?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah!!  And the next two days lunches didn't do any harm to the thighs either!


----------



## :: Diva :: (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks alot ;p


----------



## Glorie (Dec 13, 2008)

Can marinated artichoke hearts be used in this?


----------



## ashwinsmommy (Dec 28, 2008)

mmm, gonna try this tonight!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 28, 2008)

Let me know if you like it,
We sure did!!


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm planning on making this sometime this week.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm trying to convince myself that this sounds horrible...so far, it's not working!


----------



## middie (Dec 28, 2008)

pdswife said:


> lol... it's good! Not good for you... but really goooood !!!


 
Well, see if it's not good FOR me then it MUST be good


----------



## pdswife (Dec 29, 2008)

I need to make this again tooooo... I'm not fat enough!  lol! lol! lolololol!!hahahah!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks delish--I wonder if I can sub evap milk for the cream?


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't see why not?


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 31, 2008)

*I can tell just by reading the recipe that this dish will taste sensational.  I'm planning on having some friends over for dinner next week.  I called my local hospital and they're going to let me set up a table next to the Cardiac Unit cuz I just GOTTA make this.  *


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

lol!  DQ... enjoy the food before the crash!!


----------

